# Best tractor out there???



## GrunterHunter (Nov 29, 2006)

Going out with my father and look at tractors.  Everyone around here is John Deere  crazy..However I kind like the 770 or 990 (same tractor just different hp and a cylinder).  Been wanting a kubota M series or a 30/30.  What do you think???  Used for light harrowing, and mowing.  In other words making food plots.


----------



## creekrunner (Nov 29, 2006)

Have had a TC29 New Holland for 7 years that I use to bushhog and put plots in with, so far been a good one


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 29, 2006)

I too love John Dreere tractors, but I would say bang to buck ratio, go with the Kubota.  A friend of mine owns Fords, JD's, and one Kubota.  He's had nothing but good things to say about the Kubota and plans to upgrade to another one soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2006)

I see a Kubota in my future. I`m fast gettin` tired of walkin` behind a tiller.


----------



## contender* (Nov 29, 2006)

Big orange Kubota!


----------



## WishboneW (Nov 29, 2006)

I bought a 135 Massey Ferguson Diesel from Mr Holt earlier this year.  Best operating motor on anything motorized I have ever owned.

It is a 68 model.

Mr Holt bought it used many years ago.

Highly recommended.


----------



## lake hartwell (Nov 29, 2006)

I have owned 3 Kubota's over the years and have a L2900 now. great tractors bullet proof.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 30, 2006)

I have had no problems out of my NH TC 40.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 30, 2006)

GrunterHunter said:


> Going out with my father and look at tractors.  Everyone around here is John Deere  crazy.. .



Aint nuthin in my barn but green and yellow too...............


Cant go wrong with a JD, if you ever sell it you can always get most of your money back.


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 30, 2006)

first-kubota

second- New Holland

Last- New model Agco/ Massey Fergson

We had a agco that was junk nothing on it was tough agco owns massey fergson so i assume there new ones are the same. wehave an old massey fergeson 135 that hasbeen great


----------



## Calcium (Dec 1, 2006)

*Always heard....*

If you want to look good sitting on a tractor, buy a John Deere.  If you want to get some work done, buy a Massey Ferguson.

My dad has a Kubota 6800 and it's a very good tractor.  I've had a Massey for 20+ years and am very happy with it.  My recommendation is a Massey or a Kubota.


----------



## GrunterHunter (Dec 1, 2006)

Went and looked at tractors today.  Kubota's are built better than JD!!!  I think I am going with a 3400.  The whole top hood on the  Deere was Plastic and it coste more than the Kubota.  Plus now you can get 36 months zero down and 0 interest as well as you can get equipment that is half the value of the tractor financed with kubota with the same zero down and 0 interest for 36 months.  So if you buy a $12,000.00 tractor you can get any equipment of any brand up to $6,000.00.  Go and check this out.


----------



## hunter7 (Dec 18, 2006)

kubota 3130 4x4 3 yrs old very strong no problems yet only maintancedone so far


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry,, ,couldn't resist


----------



## J Ferguson (Dec 18, 2006)

From what I've read here so far I will for saying this but you asked ...For the most part if all your going to do is drag a imp. you'll be alright for a while .....If you plan on using the pto alot or in thick stuff with the bush hog or hard dirt with a tiller you will be very disapointed in the kubota .....Like I said I know I aint going to make an friends with this but Kubota's have the worst gear box made they will strip weekly if used hard ...That is by far there worst prob...Most people dont relize it cause they dont use them hard ...Also you refering to metal or plastic I caint say anything for the plastic cause I dont know but the Kubota sheet metal is very thin the steps are very and bend easy...The bad part is they bend into a 24 ga fuel tank and bingo the first stump or big limb you run over you have a big fuel leak.......Also the roof if you by one with a roof is made out of a very hard plastic instead of softer plyabe plastic that gives so the first limb you got a hole...
Is what it amounts to is buying a savage or a browing in a gun the will both work but one is built for the long hall and the other is built very cheap in hopes you wont use it to much...This is not my opion for dont care what you buy but I have 3 close friends that work as mec. for kabota and as they say they dont ever have to worry about work there always 6to 8 weeks behind.....


----------



## GrunterHunter (Dec 18, 2006)

Big stuff is for my Ford  (not a NH) to handle.  It is rated at 104 hp and is one **** of a work horse.  The Kubota will be used to mow, harrow firebreaks and food plots.


----------



## Eric Lewis (Dec 18, 2006)

*tractors*

Dont know much about tractors but a friend with about 30-40 acres has a Mahindra and loves it...and he is a mechanic, actually a retired tractor  mechanic  !


----------



## James Vincent (Dec 18, 2006)

Dang, Nic doesnt use a stone hoe


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 18, 2006)

*Kubota's 4x4*

I have to tell you like it is, there in NO problems with the Kubota's gear box!  I have a L2850 4x4 with FEL and have owned it for many years, 4 cyl.diesel, This is one tough machine!! Never have experance any problems, with it or, any of my four (4) Kubota's I also have two smaller ones that I cut grass with and a B8200, 3 cyl. with a back hoe. They all four are old mid 80's except one and no need to trade them in, when they still crank and perform well every day! I wouldn't consider any othet kind of Tractors.
Daddy Rabbit-------------------------------------Orange--->


----------



## ultramag (Dec 18, 2006)

I looked real hard at tractors a couple of years back.I almost bought a kubota.Then i decided to go with a massey ferguson 263 and it is a hoss.I decided to go a little bigger than i thought i needed than smaller.It will flat get it done.I know it will last a long time .This engine is made in england and i know some are made in turkey now but you cant go wrong with a massey ferguson.


----------



## CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

Farmed all my life with Ford's,J Deere's,and now Kubota's.Have a 6800 4x4 used for everything now.Have a Woods mower that will cut anything the tractor will push over.Pull a 9 1/2 ft.harrow,and a 12 ft.land leveler.No problems as yet with the tractor.It is a tough tractor for sure.Have a L175 that is 30 yrs.old.Never done anything to it but service and install a few batteries.I thought it was worn out 10 yrs.ago but it just keeps on keeping on.My dealer also sell International,says he has to sell something to keep his mechanics something to do.

I have had good experience with all tractors I have delt with.The J Deere's hold there value better than most but also cost more to start with.Never bought a tractor to sell or trade.Bought them to use,worn out is worn out no matter what the color is.No tractor is any better than the service it is given.I find this to be the bottom line.

Good luck with whatever kind you decide to buy.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Dec 30, 2006)

*john deere is the best!!*

i  have 3 john deeres  1.5310[55hp]frontend loader
                                     2.2840[95hp]
                                     3.4430[145hp]
  we also have a jd bailer and jd is simpeley the best it may be a lil expensive but is definetily the best we have 11,000hrs on the 2840 and it is the best running tractor i have ever seenthe 5310 is the best all around tractor i have seriousely ever seen it can climb any hill pull any thinf ,go through any mudhole u put it to.the 4430 is a hoss of a tractor145 hp it can **pull  anything you hook to it** u bring watever u want to if u think it wont pull it...comparing jd's w/ anything else id like comparing a chevy to a ford!!! that is any tractor when it sees our 4430


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 1, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> Aint nuthin in my barn but green and yellow too...............
> 
> 
> Cant go wrong with a JD, if you ever sell it you can always get most of your money back.



Absolutly agree,I've had MF, And 3 JD's the one I've stuck w/ is 970 4x4 w/440 loader.The best tractor for the money i have had.I was worried about the Yanmar desiel but now have 545 hrs and starts the best ,cold weather of any i've had.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 1, 2007)

Meant to add this also,please get 4x4 you will never regret it no matter whose tractor you get


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a john deere 1070 backhoe a 1957 international 300u   1965 massey ferguson 135 diesel and 2 1950 allis chalmbers model ca. John Deere runs good but the massey will out muscle any of my tractors. John Deere is more of a  fashion statement..


----------



## Duramax (Jan 3, 2007)

MF is there any other tractors?I have had 2 MF tractors a 135 and a 245.  Still have the 135 it is a mid 70's model and still runs just as strong as new.  I sold the 245 as to I didn't need 2 tractors.  For simplicity and durability the MF's are the only way to go.

MF (Massey Ferguson)


----------



## drenalin08 (Jan 3, 2007)

I kinda like my $2,000.00 1974 ford 2000 tractor,it runs great and bushhogs and plows with the best of 'em.


----------



## dixiegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

get a john deere because we have had one along time and it has been a really good one we plow,cut grass,little trees down with bush hog and it will plow up tough ground and is good to scrap drive ways with if have box blade mom's son.


----------



## PlumCrazy (Aug 26, 2008)

The best tractor is a friends tractor!


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 4, 2008)

'48 Ford 8N....'nough said...


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 4, 2008)

LureheadEd said:


> '48 Ford 8N....'nough said...



they are great tractors but there has been more folks hurt and killed on those older models because they were not experienced enough to drive them.......not saying that you dont know how just that alot of people think they will do more than they actually will.


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 4, 2008)

John Deere or a Kubota.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Sep 4, 2008)

I've got a Kabota 2150, Carrys a 6 ft Dixie chopper like it aint there!! , No problem w a 60" tiller, Haven't had any trouble in 12 yrs!!! Except th fuel filter stoppin up!!(MY Fault)


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow you can tell it has gotten close to deer season. People's pulling these threads from way back. Go with Kubota or least with a dealer that is lovated near you.


----------



## Doyle (Sep 5, 2008)

I've got an older John Deere 950.  Decent tractor but doesn't have some of the more modern features (like live PTO and shift-on-the-fly transmission).   When I was talking to the mechanic at the JD dealer, I asked him what the most bullet-proof small tractor was.   Without blinking, he said that it was the 770, 990 series.   He said they have less trouble than any other small JD tractor.


----------



## Robert28 (Sep 8, 2008)

john deere 5203 MFWD


----------



## JBWSR (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a Kubota M-5400 for sale. 55 HP. runs like new $8000.00 ( just bought new one with cab).  If you ever buy a Kubota. You will never own anything else !


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

the old john deere


----------



## Robert28 (Sep 29, 2008)

JBWSR said:


> I have a Kubota M-5400 for sale. 55 HP. runs like new $8000.00 ( just bought new one with cab).  If you ever buy a Kubota. You will never own anything else !



what'd you buy?



here's mine. just bought it about a month ago.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hesston. Love it. I use it for every thing from plowing, mowing, digging, snow removal.

Bought it used about 5 years ago for $4000 and a KK 6'finish mower. Gradually picked up a 7' back blade for snow, a grader box, 2 bottom plow, a utility fork to pick up skids, and a drag bucket.

Buy used and  get bigger than you think you need. Go deisel.


----------



## mr4shootin (Oct 14, 2008)

redneck12 said:


> From what I've read here so far I will for saying this but you asked ...For the most part if all your going to do is drag a imp. you'll be alright for a while .....If you plan on using the pto alot or in thick stuff with the bush hog or hard dirt with a tiller you will be very disapointed in the kubota .....Like I said I know I aint going to make an friends with this but Kubota's have the worst gear box made they will strip weekly if used hard ...That is by far there worst prob...Most people dont relize it cause they dont use them hard ...Also you refering to metal or plastic I caint say anything for the plastic cause I dont know but the Kubota sheet metal is very thin the steps are very and bend easy...The bad part is they bend into a 24 ga fuel tank and bingo the first stump or big limb you run over you have a big fuel leak.......Also the roof if you by one with a roof is made out of a very hard plastic instead of softer plyabe plastic that gives so the first limb you got a hole...
> Is what it amounts to is buying a savage or a browing in a gun the will both work but one is built for the long hall and the other is built very cheap in hopes you wont use it to much...This is not my opion for dont care what you buy but I have 3 close friends that work as mec. for kabota and as they say they dont ever have to worry about work there always 6to 8 weeks behind.....



 ----! What "other" tractor dealership do you work for?


----------



## BWC (Oct 16, 2008)

I just traded a JD 990 and a 1070 for a Kubota with a cab. I would have liked to keep JD’s but that would have cost too much. The 990 did not have a good seat nor would JD offer one for it. You could not get factory rear Hyd valves, only after market.
The Kubota loader will take most skid steer attachments and has many other standard features.  I have only had the 5740 cab for a short time so I can not say much about it yet. If I could afford two tractors I would have a JD 990 and a Kubota cab.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 16, 2008)

JBWSR said:


> I have a Kubota M-5400 for sale. 55 HP. runs like new $8000.00 ( just bought new one with cab).  If you ever buy a Kubota. You will never own anything else !




Just wanted to say that this is a great gentlemen to deal with.  Bought a Massey 231S from him about two months ago.  Thank you sir.


----------



## tift104 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Kubota*

We run a Kubota M9000 w/cab and a M108S w/Forestry cab.  I have not had to turn a bolt on the 9000 and we have had it for over 3 years. I just bought the 108 & had a woods package put on.   My only hang up with the Kubota tractors & RTV's is that you have to use the UDT fluid and that gets expensive.  Both machines have low fuel consumption and they have a better warranty (3years or 2000 hours)program than John Deere(2 years).


----------



## waterdog (Oct 27, 2008)

*Kubota vs JD*

I bought a new 45 hp JD in 05 snatched the power steerring hoses three times in 25 hrs.  It was a yamar diesel the body was plastic and it burned lots of fuel.   I called the dealer told him to pick up the JD and bring me a Kubota.  600hrs later and a $3500 loss on the JD, I glad I traded.  The Kubota is tougher, stronger, better engineered.  The old green ones and the big JD's are still good.  But below 50 hp, buy the Kubota, hands down.


----------



## hammertime (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a 990 jd 4x4 with front end loader love it.Strong tractor for it's size.


----------



## Robert28 (Oct 29, 2008)

waterdog said:


> I bought a new 45 hp JD in 05 snatched the power steerring hoses three times in 25 hrs.  It was a yamar diesel the body was plastic and it burned lots of fuel.   I called the dealer told him to pick up the JD and bring me a Kubota.  600hrs later and a $3500 loss on the JD, I glad I traded.  The Kubota is tougher, stronger, better engineered.  The old green ones and the big JD's are still good.  But below 50 hp, buy the Kubota, hands down.



i will agree that Kubota has the CUT market pretty well cornered. heck if i needed a small tractor i would not hesitate to own one. BUT Kubota can't touch Deere when it comes to making utility/ag tractors(John Deere 5003 series on up to 9630).


----------



## BWC (Oct 29, 2008)

I would say so far the 5240 Cab Kubota that I have does not seem to handle the
511 backhoe as well as the 990 did with a 8B. I may have to add fluid to the tires.

I got a ZD331 mower when I traded the JD’s in and that was a good choice. The
Wife has not let me mow any grass yet, she just loves to mow with it.


----------



## Obsolete IHC (Nov 1, 2008)

Get a Farmall -if it ain't red,leave it in the shed.


----------



## camodano (Nov 12, 2008)

yellow and green guys or burn your money.


----------



## SEAN NELSON (Nov 12, 2008)

Have Owned And Worked Kubota For Years Since 1978 Currently Own A L3710 4x4 With A Loader Have Owned A M4700 4x4 And A Dt135 4x4. Go Orange Its The Best Never A Problem.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Kubota*

Kubota


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 13, 2008)

WEll my JD 850 4x4 is as good as any other tractor Ive driven,,.....I wont own anything else but a deere, like I said if you ever want to trade it or sell it it WILL hold its resale


----------

